# French Touring - Strange Advice from an Insurance Co



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

SureTerm Insurance have just published this:

"Think about where the service stations are on the autoroutes where you could stop for food or a sleep if need be. Check that they always cater for larger vehicles such as Motorhomes. There are other rest stops called "Aires" but these are unmanned and ok for a short break but are not advisable for a long stay and certainly not overnight."

http://www.sureterm.com/news/?p=293


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*strange advice from an Insurance Co.*

Strange indeed! I suspect you know more about this than they do.

Helen


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I have mailed them suggesting the aires are safe for sleeping and the service stations not - based upon this forum and our own experiences.

They agreed I could be right but really did not know that much about aires. 

I am enlightening them!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Might they try & use that statement as a "get out clause" in the event of a claim? :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I think they are talking about different types of Aires on the Autoroute not Aire de Camping Cars. I think they mean that aire's with service station attached are ok but take care at the 'aire de repose' type of stop.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*strange advice from insurance cos.*

The picnic table type "aire", no doubt.

In fact Motorway Service areas, manned or not, are not particularly safe. 
But they are venturing into a huge grey area, and if they know so little, would be better to refrain from giving advice.

As you say, not to be used as a get-out clause!

Helen


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can I ask on this posting, as my maps are out of date,we normally use the Motorways in France as we rush down to meet friends by a certain date, but are using just the main roads this year which if I remember are N roads,got a little mixed up between E and A roads though, so which is the motorway letter designation please. :?: :?: :? :? 

cabby


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

A (Autoroute) are the motorways - I think the E routes are European ones which tend to be added to national road numbers - so you may find say E123 alongside say N321 on a map.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi cabby, 
In France motorways are designated A roads eg. the A6 from Paris to Lyons. N roads, sometimes called RN (route nationale) are the equivelant of UK A roads.
E routes are pan European routes eg. the E05 – 2960 km (1850 miles): Greenock – Glasgow – Preston – Birmingham – Southampton … Le Havre – Paris – Orléans – Bordeaux – San Sebastián – Madrid – Sevilla – Algeciras, the route can include single carriageway and dual carriageway and is not necessarily exclusively motorway


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks for your explanations all, this means I shall plan our route avoiding the A roads and use N and E roads, this should avoid having to pay all those tolls, am in no hurry this year, may even venture down some D roads to frighten the wife again. :wink: :wink: going from Calais to Fuengirola. via Bordeaux and Madrid.I think. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I shall plan our route avoiding the A roads and use N and E roads, this should avoid having to pay all those tolls,


Remember not all Autoroutes are Toll Roads cabby

Have a good trip


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > I shall plan our route avoiding the A roads and use N and E roads, this should avoid having to pay all those tolls,
> 
> 
> Remember not all Autoroutes are Toll Roads cabby
> ...


And, E routes can include sections which are tolled


----------

